# Widescreen driver needed for Soyo.



## Vibu (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm very inexperienced with drivers and have been having display imaging problems with my widescreen. I have a *Soyo Citrine Series 20" Wide TFT LCD Monitor (DYLM2086)*. This is my first ever widescreen monitor. 

I knew when I first got it, I noticed that my images looked stretched horizontally a great deal. I have put up with the problem for some time; a rather bad choice because I can no longer return it I believe (since I purchased it back in March this year from OfficeMax). If I knew I'd run into this much trouble trying to figure out the drivers, I would have just bought a square LCD monitor.

I barely knew what drivers were until yesterday. My computer doesn't provide any of the widescreen resolutions and I spent about 7 hours trying to find a solution before I decided I must ask help. It's become urgent for me to find a way to fix this because I do a lot of graphic art and I want to see my images the way most other people see them. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

I run on a *Windows XP* and have an *ASUS A7V400-MX* motherboard.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Do you have the manual for this monitor?
If not, it's available from here............
http://www.soyo.com/content/Downloads/155/&c=93&p=351&l=English

From Soyo.....Quote;
"All Soyo monitors are Plug and Play monitors. They do not require drivers to work".

http://www.soyo.com/content/FAQ/47/?product_category=93&p=351


----------



## Vibu (Jun 30, 2008)

Houndog777 said:


> Hi,
> Do you have the manual for this monitor?
> If not, it's available from here............
> http://www.soyo.com/content/Downloads/155/&c=93&p=351&l=English
> ...


Yes, I've already been there I know its a Plug and Play monitor however the manual is still really useless. There is nothing in there about drivers basically. They say you don't need it, but I still have this problem with the image stretching.

Thankfully just today I managed to get some tech savvy friends to help me out. My drivers are up to date and everything it seems like. It's just that I may need a new video card. My computer is kinda old, but I didn't figured it'd be that old. So I'm going to opt for a new video card that supports widescreen resolutions. Hopefully the new video card will fix it... Soyo could've at least mentioned that if I had problems that I may have needed a new video card. If only they could've supplied a simple answer like that I wouldn't have rummaged around the internet for hours.


----------

